# Spotting scopes



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

Look at the Alpen 728. It is decent at 90m and quite good closer. You can sometimes find them online for $110.00 US.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

*Spotting Scopes*

Suggestion

I bought an INPRO OPTIGRA from the U.K. and was satisfied with the quality. I can clearly see my arrows at 90M. There are INPRO scopes available in the U.K. for approximately 150 pounds. 

No, the INPRO is not the same quality as a Zeiss/Leica etc. But the price is reasonable. I personally would rather put my money into high quality risers, limbs, arrows, sights etc.

I would suggest you try the scope before you buy it.

Here is the link to the scope. 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/INPRO-HIGH-PO...opes?hash=item2c5038fa79&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

The scope is waterproof and has a 45 degree angled eyepiece which I like. I find the angled eyepiece an advantage when your shooting on the line and spotting your arrows. A waterproof spotting scope is essential.

By the way I believe you may be able to find a thread to a discussion about other spotting scopes on Archery Talk.

Regards and Good Shooting.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

do a search for the vortex impact spotting scope here at AT...i got one based on the review here and have not regretted it...


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

Hippo, I just bought a Leupold spotter off eBay from the US due to a complete lack of viable alternatives locally. one local importer has run out of stock of the range most suitable for archery (max 45x - 60x, waterproof, angled eyepiece etc) with the result that the other one has been stripped of stock as well.

I've got a nice 15-45x60 coming for around $300USD, which is about 2/3rds of what I would have had to pay locally.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Check out this place called: Lire la Nature

Being in Canada, you shouldn't have to pay any duties, I know it is the case if I order from the UK.

I bought the: Acuter ST80A  and it works great.

Cheers,


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

vortex skyline ed is really nice if you don't mind a large 80mm scope. the impact easily goes 40x and i can clearly see whats going on at 90m.


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

top of the line is KOWA...theyre expensive as anything but thats what you pay for the best. alot of the pros use alpens.


----------



## Hidden Hippo (Jun 13, 2007)

I had someone else suggest the Alpens to me. They look reasonable so I'll be having a look at them soon.

Kowa again would be like Leica/Swarovski - perhaps if I win the lottery.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Whatever you go for have in mind that for archery needs (spotting arrows up to 100 yards) you don't need to go over the $700 limit, which is the medium/upper-medium spotting scopes range. The more expensive scopes are built to spot stuff like bullet holes at 300 yards, or similar details that go past our needs....


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Get hold of Jayhawk here on AT. He's a vortex dealer and will give you a great price on what ever you need.

As suggested, the Impact is a great little spotting scope. I personally prefer the Nomad spotting scope. The body is a little longer, but also a little slimmer. Either one will give unmatched clarity and durability. My daughter has been to several countries and had hers nocked over several times. Just pick it up and keep going.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

As Huntmaster suggested, the Vortex Nomad is a great little scope and won't break the bank. My son was spotting arrows for me at 90m with ease this past week getting ready for NAA Outdoors and while there on the practice butts. Works really nice up closer. Little more money and you can look at the Vortex Skyline ED, which I like even more than the Nomad -- good clarity and color definition for 90m and 70m. The Razor spotting scopes from Vortex are even nicer, but probably more than what you are looking for cost-wise. Definitely would check out the Vortex Nomads for a decent fita spotting scope -- excellent warranty as well.

>>------->


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

Check out Overstock.com. My husband got me a Barska waterproof through them. Works great. When I'm on the line with it - it's the one that usually gets shared.


----------



## Kickapoo (Jun 15, 2007)

I had a very similar problem with my scope before after it collided with some concrete. Quite frankly, if it was a good scope, try to fix it. What generally needs to be done is that you have to remove the eyepiece and realign the mirrors within.

So if it was a decent scope for you that you were happy with, try fixing it yourself. Best case scenario you fix it. Worst case you break a broken scope even further, and can thus justify buying a new one!


----------



## Hidden Hippo (Jun 13, 2007)

I might try and fix it for fun, but it wasn't great. It was enough to see my arrows, but it wasn't waterproof and wasn't that clear.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Hippo,

You gotta give us a price range, or risk suffering the "get a Swarovski" crowd... 

Spotting arrows at even 90 meters doesn't require a high-end scope. What it does require is a very solid tripod. I'm probably sounding like a broken record, but I've seen literally hundreds of $600+ scopes on cheap $45 tripods, and they all fall over or wobble in the wind. Not sure how you can see anything that way. I much prefer a solid (like my Bogen 3221) tripod and a reasonably priced scope (like my bushnell w/ angled eyepiece) to keep the cost down and see everything I need to see, regardless of the wind. 

I've also marveled at the magnification some folks seem to require. I've looked through other's scopes only to see a wobbly gold/red with squiggly arrows. Back that off to 20X or 25X max, and you will be amazed at how much brighter the image is and steadier too.

I had the opportunity to use a Nikon scope in '04, and it was very nice and compact. But it was expensive, so I returned it. They wanted over $1K for it! Prior to that, I used an old Simmons that I got off Ebay for $20, and it worked surprisingly well. The Bushnell I use now has an angled eyepiece, which I like for stacking tripods on the line, and it was very reasonably priced. No trouble seeing my arrows at 90 at all.

I've been around bird watchers for over 20 years. They are the biggest "optic snobs" you can imagine  Sometimes I think high end glass is as much a status symbol as anything. Once you get to a certain level, the law of diminshing returns kicks in...

Just my .02 

John.


----------



## Hidden Hippo (Jun 13, 2007)

Cheers John,

Budget is around £200-300. I'm currently using a Velbon tripod but have a friend who might be getting rid of a Manfrotto (not sure what model) sometime soon which I might get.


----------



## CT MastersCF (Mar 14, 2009)

*spotting scope ... cheap*

About 4 years ago I bought a very inexpensive no-brand spotting scope off of eBay. I just checked and there is an identical one there today ...same price ..60 USD. 

Its 20-60x60 although even at 90m I never ran it past 40x. Now I never get it past 30x since I max out at 70m now. 

It has a 45-degree eyepiece and is waterproof. 

The optics are not perfect as you would expect at this price. There is some color distortion at the edges of the image. I won't be taking photos through it so it works fine for me on the range.

I bought a very inexpensive, but quite usable aluminum tripod from surpluscomputers.com for 13 USD. (actually bought a second one about six months ago at the same price) It is light-weight with a 3-axis mount and a crank up-down adjustment. The cam-locks on the three-section legs and the screw-type axis locks on the mount are plastic but very solid. In four years of use it hasn't loosened up at all.

I just checked the website and unfortunately it is not listed now.

My point is that you don't have to spend lots of $ to get a decent scope setup. Under 100 USD even with shipping in the US. Overseas I couldn't even guess.

What I'm looking for now is a monopod with a long enough foot spike or spikes to cut down on the crowding on the line. Anyone have any experience with one? Are they steady enough?

Ray


----------



## CT MastersCF (Mar 14, 2009)

from Limbwalker:

"What it does require is a very solid tripod. I'm probably sounding like a broken record, but I've seen literally hundreds of $600+ scopes on cheap $45 tripods, and they all fall over or wobble in the wind."

I'm sure John is not exaggerating here, but the only time I've had mine (the VERY cheap setup) fall over in the wind was when I set the feet closer together to save space on the line ... and then mine was among the others that fell (about 50% of those on the line) that wasn't either weighted or staked and bungeed or set with fully-spread legs with one leg downwind by chance.

We had a good wind at the Bay State Games on Sunday this year but I don't remember having any difficulty with scope wobble at 50m.

Ray


----------



## LoveMyHoyt (Nov 29, 2008)

CT MastersCF said:


> What I'm looking for now is a monopod with a long enough foot spike or spikes to cut down on the crowding on the line. Anyone have any experience with one? Are they steady enough?
> 
> Ray


I've been using a Trek Pod. I was looking for a monopod at the time so I could put a spike (from a lawn sprinkler) onto it. I know that there are occasions when you can't stick things into the ground so when I saw the Trek Pod -- I thought it was a perfect solution. It is a tripod but the legs are only about 15 inches or so so it doesn't take up a lot of room on the line. (check out the different models at http://www.amazon.com/Trek-Tech-TrekPod-GO-Multi-Use-Stabilization/dp/B000W3P9H4 ). It has a magnetic ball mount that is quick and easy to use. It might not be steady enough for some people, but it works fine for me. When it is REALLY windy, I have a gallon of water and a velcro strap handy to help weight it down - just as a precaution. The only problem I've had with it was after one of our club members wasn't watching where he was driving and ran over it :mg: Now it leans a bit to one side and the repaired leg adds character and is a good conversation starter  Because of the mag mount - the scope was able to bounce rather than take the full force of the blow so my scope survived. (Thank goodness he missed my bow that was on the stand nearby).


----------



## Fred v Zutphen (May 20, 2009)

Hi All,

I would go with the Alpen 745 (20-60 X 60 ANGLED)
Very clear scope!! Water proof !
You will not regret this choice!

Good luck on your choice, please write your experience after your choice.


----------



## Hidden Hippo (Jun 13, 2007)

The Alpens do sound like a good deal. If I can get hold of one for a reasonable price shipped to the UK (I have to be slightly concerned about customs charges) then its certainly an option.

What about Olivon scopes? The T80 is only £220 delivered so is a good price - nitrogen filled, BAK4 prisms, waterproof etc.


----------



## lorteti (Apr 14, 2008)

It's better to get a brand that have experience with lens designs. Especially in the entry-mid range budget scopes. You can find a Nikon RA series 65mm for that price, I'm very happy with there 82mm model. Nikon have been designing lenses for almost a century.

jx


----------



## Hidden Hippo (Jun 13, 2007)

Ooh, the Nikon is an option. What magnification should I go for? I usually use a zoom lens as I like the flexibility, but the Nikon zoom lens is about £130.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I cannot recommend against Nikon. Great optics at a reasonable price.

Both Vortexx and Alpen also make very good optics now at reasonable prices.

If I were you, I'd go look through as many scopes as you can first, at an actual tournament. They all look good in the stores... 

Then decide which you prefer. There's not substitute for seeing them in person. Also, many scopes are larger than you may think. You need to consider how you will be transporting the scope and pod. I liked the Nikon because it was compact enough to fit in my bowcase, as does my Bushnell.

Many scopes will not fit in a bowcase.

John.


----------



## Hidden Hippo (Jun 13, 2007)

My case has got a shedload of space, so that's not really a concern. My current scope is far from the smallest - 20-60 x 60 angled which gives a reasonable idea of size. 

I think I've narrowed it down to the following:

Nikon RAIII WP (with a zoom lens probably) - ~£350
Opticron IS60 (with zoom lens) - ~£220 (£170 for the IS50 version, 50mm objective lens)
Opticron Mighty Midget 2 (with zoom lens) - ~£200
Kowa TS-501 with 20-40x zoom lens - £200
Alpen 745 import - ~£200 (+ customs possibly)

Do these seem like reasonable shortlist scopes? If I can get a better one second hand then I will, but those for a new selection seem to do everything I want.


----------



## lorteti (Apr 14, 2008)

Hidden Hippo said:


> Nikon RAIII WP (with a zoom lens probably) - ~£350


That is a bit expensive for this scope. Look somewhere else, the 65mm with 15-45 zoom eyepiece usually sell for 400usd or about 250gbp.

jx


----------



## Hidden Hippo (Jun 13, 2007)

lorteti said:


> That is a bit expensive for this scope. Look somewhere else, the 65mm with 15-45 zoom eyepiece usually sell for 400usd or about 250gbp.
> 
> jx


Whereabouts are you finding these? If its that cheap then it's very much in contention, but wherever I look that is the price for the body only.

Edit: I've also just seen the Vortex Nomad for £175. Is this a decent scope? Equally I could get the Opticron GS665 with a 38x HR lens for £290, is that a reasonable buy?


----------



## Fred v Zutphen (May 20, 2009)

Hidden Hippo said:


> My case has got a shedload of space, so that's not really a concern. My current scope is far from the smallest - 20-60 x 60 angled which gives a reasonable idea of size.
> 
> I think I've narrowed it down to the following:
> 
> ...



Looks like your info is not 100%.
See the link below.

clickersarchery.co.uk/view_product.php?product_id=1184


Good luck!


----------



## Hidden Hippo (Jun 13, 2007)

Fred v Zutphen said:


> Looks like your info is not 100%.
> See the link below.
> 
> clickersarchery.co.uk/view_product.php?product_id=1184
> ...


You know, I use that site a lot and I've never seen it. I need my optician more than I thought evidently.

Thanks!


----------



## Nick Forster (Feb 11, 2009)

HH 
Try out the 70mm Hawke Endurance I have had mine for 3 seasons in all the best british down poors.
Great optics, 100% water proof, and very good value at under £200. I have used and compared it to scopes more than 3x its price and it holds its own.
It is also very rugged so dont worry about it falling over in the wind.
Cheers Nick:darkbeer:


----------



## Hidden Hippo (Jun 13, 2007)

I've now narrowed it down to 3 choices - all the most reasonably priced:

Vortex Nomad - £170
Opticron IS60 with 15-45x eyepiece - £179
Alpen 745 - £145 

I'm leaning towards the Vortex, just because it seems somewhat beefier than the rest and because everything I've read about them is very positive indeed.

Which of those would you go for?


----------



## Nick Forster (Feb 11, 2009)

HH 
go with the opticron it has good optics and very good backup. with all of these make sure you buy a waterproof jacket for them as they are not waterproof.

The hawke is waterproof and it comes with a waterproop protective cover at £179 for the 70mm x70 endurance.http://www.scottcountry.co.uk/products_detail.asp?productID=1503
Nick


----------



## Hidden Hippo (Jun 13, 2007)

The manufacturers all say they're waterproof and fogproof, although I'd get a cover for them anyway, just because they look cool. Unfortunately, the Alpen on is hard to get hold of in the UK and the Opticron one adds another £35 to the price.

As for the Hawke - I'd quite like an angled scope, although it is nice not needing to pop a lens cap on to prevent drops of water getting on the eyepiece.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

get the vortex....their warranty is unbeatable!!


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Even though I no longer use a Brunton scope, I'd like to share my story with you. A couple of years ago, I broke the mount on the scope. The scope was well worn with scratches on the body and a scratch on the objective lens. I called Brunton hoping that they would be able to replace the mount, so that I could continue to use the scope on my tripod. They had me send it in and inside of a month, I got it back, with a new objective lens, body and mount. I was stunned. I did not expect anything more than the mount to be replaced and that I would pay for the repairs. In essence, I got a new scope......no charge! Now that is customer service!
Kudos to Brunton. They went above and beyond. It's a great story. They make quality products that they stand behind 100%.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

The Vortex is waterproof and shock proof, and comes with a cover already. 

The thing I like about the Vortex is the optics. I don't think I've seen a company that has better optics in their scopes than Vortex. I have owned several brands, and have looked through several others. I would rank Vortex slightly above Nikon, and that was my favorite brand untill Vortex came along. They really are a great Optics company.

For shooting, I would suggest getting the angled spotting scope.


----------



## Nick Forster (Feb 11, 2009)

Hidden Hippo said:


> The manufacturers all say they're waterproof and fogproof, although I'd get a cover for them anyway, just because they look cool. Unfortunately, the Alpen on is hard to get hold of in the UK and the Opticron one adds another £35 to the price.
> 
> As for the Hawke - I'd quite like an angled scope, although it is nice not needing to pop a lens cap on to prevent drops of water getting on the eyepiece.


HH the hawke is angled.
Cheers Nick


----------



## Hidden Hippo (Jun 13, 2007)

I think I'm leaning towards the Vortex at the moment. Having read around and seen posts on here it seems like a very good scope for the money. To be honest, I expect most of the optics are more than good enough for me - I can see my arrows through my £20 scope, they're just rather wonky.

Nick - the Hawke is angled but that version is £30 more than the straight version.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

get the angled one. you will not regret it.

apart from anything else, you can bend over a scope with an angled eyepiece - that means you can use a tripod with max height a good 8-12" lower than if you had a straight eyepiece. that height makes a huge difference to the stability and price of the tripod you need to hold it stably.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

I used an Alpen 45x over the weekend, At 30x the 90 meter target was perfect.

TAO


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Hidden Hippo said:


> I think I'm leaning towards the Vortex at the moment. Having read around and seen posts on here it seems like a very good scope for the money. To be honest, I expect most of the optics are more than good enough for me - I can see my arrows through my £20 scope, they're just rather wonky.
> 
> Nick - the Hawke is angled but that version is £30 more than the straight version.


Spotting arrows isn't too tough............untill you have to tell the difference between red nock pink fletch, from red nock red spin wings at 70M. That's when your optics will pay off   (been there, done that LOL)


----------



## Hidden Hippo (Jun 13, 2007)

I carry plenty of different nock colours with me - red, blue, green and orange - chances are one of those won't be used on my target. 

I think the Vortex is looking like the best bang for buck - good optics, comes with a cover (unlike the Alpen and the Opticron) and has a very good warranty which, given the abuse a scope takes being lugged about, is quite nice.


----------



## Hidden Hippo (Jun 13, 2007)

Originally I was going with the Vortex - unfortunately, it's been discontinued and the shop didn't have any in. I went for the Celestron Ultima 80 which has almost identical specs but a larger objective lens and £40 cheaper. I should get it on Monday so will be back then or Tuesday with how it performs.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Hidden Hippo said:


> Originally I was going with the Vortex - unfortunately, it's been discontinued and the shop didn't have any in. I went for the Celestron Ultima 80 which has almost identical specs but a larger objective lens and £40 cheaper. I should get it on Monday so will be back then or Tuesday with how it performs.


Well, I'm sorry to hear that your dealer seems to think Vortex has discontinued that scope........they havn't. It looks like the just didn't want to order it for you.:thumbs_do

In any case, i hope your scope works out well for you.


----------



## Hidden Hippo (Jun 13, 2007)

Huntmaster said:


> Well, I'm sorry to hear that your dealer seems to think Vortex has discontinued that scope........they havn't. It looks like the just didn't want to order it for you.:thumbs_do


Interesting - the shop only heard it had been discontinued by the distributor in order to make space for a new range of scopes.


----------

